
Skylake users given 18 months to upgrade to Windows 10 - yabatopia
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/01/skylake-users-given-18-months-to-upgrade-to-windows-10/
======
gnoway
This is referencing an official press release[0] which itself references a
lifecycle fact sheet[1]. The real story here is that Windows 8/8.1 mainstream
support is ending 6 months early, and that maybe extended support is really
actually different than mainstream support this time.

[0]
[https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/01/15/windo...](https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/01/15/windows-10-embracing-
silicon-innovation/)

[1] [http://windows.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/lifecycle](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/lifecycle)

------
Piskvorrr
Oh well. If MS wants to completely reverse the direction they've been going
for the last 30 years, shooting themselves in the foot is of course their
prerogative.

